# A month



## debrag (Jul 4, 2013)

I has been a month since the divorce was final,I am doing better and have a smile on my face finally.Life without my ex husband has been great.Have not started dating again yet,giving it time to do this not rushing it.Plan on going back in the dating scene in January or Febuary of next year.So far my mother and sister including my friends have been a huge encouragement,still tell me keep my head up high and move on which I have been doing.Life after divorce is not that bad at all for me.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Glad you are doing well. You are smart to ease into dating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

I wish everyone that thinks it will never get better would read your post.

Enjoy every beautiful day you can,
Stretch


----------

